# Nikki's 1st Birthday :)



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

I can't believe she is a year old already.

:birthday: Happy Birthday Nikki!!! :birthday:​


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

She is very pretty! Happy Birthday Nikki!
What part of Texas are you in?


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow is she ever pretty!!!!!:birthday:


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday beautiful girl!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

What a pretty girl!!! Happy birthday Nikki!! Chloe sends kisses.


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Happy, Happy, pretty girl.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

happy birthday!!! she looks like Shelby.... its kind freaky. She's lovely! AND MANY MANY MORE!!!!!!


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

What a pretty lady. Happy birthday, Nikki.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

:happybirthday: pretty girl.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

> What part of Texas are you in?


We are in the San Antonio area 

Thanks everyone for the nice birthday wishes!


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

She's absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday :birthday: :cake:


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Happy Birthday to a beautiful girl!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

happy bday! pretty girl


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

:cake: Happy birthday pretty Nikki! Wow, a year already!


----------

